

New life for old PCs using pre-configured Linux appliances - alonswartz
http://paperjammed.com/2010/05/05/new-life-for-an-old-pc%E2%80%94no-geek-card-required/

======
raintrees
I would like to do this but without consuming all of the power an old pc
uses/wastes. Any recommendations on in-expensive, low-powered, small footprint
pc-like devices?

~~~
Create
OpenWRT runs on loads of "obsolete" hardware, MIPS being highly popular.
Recover any of the below (second hand, online market, forums) and you got
yourself an efficient home server, preferably with USB for storage. Gives you
VPN, dropbox without handing data to third parties, a real _home_ page, 24/7
torrent etc. for literally less than a dozen W. Brings back its price in
electricity bill within a year, besides being a good 'toy'.

<http://oldwiki.openwrt.org/TableOfHardware.html>

